
Show HN: Bithub – Social community rewards - retro212
http://bithub.com
======
retro212
More info about the Bithub can be found at
[http://bitovi.com/blog/2014/06/bithub-social-community-
rewar...](http://bitovi.com/blog/2014/06/bithub-social-community-rewards.html)

------
j_s
I was hoping for a BitCoin + GitHub mashup; this is Bitovi sponsoring rewards
for community participation.

------
pekk
Despite initial appearances and the description, it looks like this is only
really for a handful of Javascript projects such as CanJS.

~~~
TomSawyer
Check out the blog post on it: [http://bitovi.com/blog/2014/06/bithub-social-
community-rewar...](http://bitovi.com/blog/2014/06/bithub-social-community-
rewards.html)

A multi-tenant version is in the works and there's an email address for
interested parties.

------
Lapsa
login, follow, post contentsz and get votes.

but WHY???

~~~
justinbmeyer
A free vacation.

